# harsh weed



## wolfee (Mar 21, 2011)

i dried my krinkle a little faster than normal and it has a hot and harsh but sweet and strong taste. i would like to know if i can mellow it out a little.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi wolfee, welcome to the site. 
  How did you dry it?

-SSF-


----------



## BlueNose (Mar 21, 2011)

Throw a couple fans leaves in with your bud or use a piece of lettuce.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 21, 2011)

time to read up on some hashing possibilities


----------



## wolfee (Mar 21, 2011)

be a shame to hash this herb  just want to smooth the smoke out a little


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 21, 2011)

Add a small ball of white bread to your jar.... slightly smaller than a marble works well on a 1/4oz


----------



## niteshft (Mar 23, 2011)

Best investment I made for using mj was a vaporizer. Very mild and the flavor really comes thru.


----------



## Gartner (Apr 13, 2011)

wolfee said:
			
		

> i dried my krinkle a little faster than normal and it has a hot and harsh but sweet and strong taste. i would like to know if i can mellow it out a little.



Hi... Wolfee...
How did you got taste, what method did you followed during the flowering stage, did you used any of the flushing methods....








:holysheep:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2011)

wolfee said:
			
		

> i dried my krinkle a little faster than normal and it has a hot and harsh but sweet and strong taste. i would like to know if i can mellow it out a little.



No.  Pot that has been quick dried is almost always harsh.  The mellowness comes with doing a proper cure.  If it is too dry, there are ways to rehydrate it, but you will not get the mellow taste you get from a cured bud.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 13, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------

